# daisy bugout slingshot



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

this is the lastest version of my dasiy bugout.

daisy b52 frame
paracord wrap grip
dankung 5080 on forks for grip
dankung 3060 band set
standard daisy pouch
catfish bankline for pouch attachment

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=bugoutslingshot.jpg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

this slingshot looks so good. You should bend your own rod and have it be that much more rewarding. I would love to see that. In any case very good work.


----------



## StealthNinja (Sep 1, 2011)

Most impressive!

Do you have a list of supplier contacts so I can make my own?

Can you show the rest of your bug out gear?

Thanx


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a great improvment,looks cool too


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i thought about bending my own , but i dont think i could do better than what daisy has already made as far as the frame is concerned. its stout steel and finished for rust resistence, its a good size and i get them for 6 dollars.

the base slingshot daisy b52 and bankline is from walmart
the dankung bands are from dankung.com
the paracord is from my local army navy store


----------

